# MS Access DB - Schreibschutz deaktivieren



## vladoo (17. Dez 2007)

Hallo, ich habe eine Access DB. Nicht besonders groß.

Diese liegt auf nem Server zental und viele Anwendungen greifen auf diese zu. Sobald nun eine Anwendung ne Connection aufgebaut hat, so kann keiner die DB öffnen und bearbeiten. Wird immer mit Meldung: Schreibgeschützt geöffnet.

Kann man das irgendwie deaktivieren?


----------



## L-ectron-X (17. Dez 2007)

Ich glaube nicht, MS-Access ist eine Single-User-Datenbank.
Es soll zwar irgendwie gehen, aber ich hab gelesen, dass das auch Chaos verursachen kann.


----------



## vladoo (17. Dez 2007)

Ich habe jetzt grad unter Plauderecke ne Frage gestellt. Es geht um MySQL und die Nutzung im Unternehmen, vielleicht kannst du mir diese auch beantworten.

Link


----------



## bronks (17. Dez 2007)

vladoo hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hallo, ich habe eine Access DB. Nicht besonders groß.
> 
> Diese liegt auf nem Server zental und viele Anwendungen greifen auf diese zu. Sobald nun eine Anwendung ne Connection aufgebaut hat, so kann keiner die DB öffnen und bearbeiten. Wird immer mit Meldung: Schreibgeschützt geöffnet.
> 
> Kann man das irgendwie deaktivieren?


Das Löst man mit: Access --> Menü --> Extras --> Optionen --> Weitere --> Standardöffnungsmodus --> Freigegeben


----------

